# Recent Visit to Alaska



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 15, 2019)

Wife and I were on a cruise to Alaska last week and took a walking excursion into the ancient rain forest near Ketchikan. In an old saw mill, there was a member of one of the First Nations carving a new totem pole out of cedar, the traditional wood used for poles. He had apprenticed to his uncle for several years to learn how to design and carve these. Also saw during the walk a massive ancient red cedar with the most amazing curly figure showing on the bark. Would have loved to see the wood inside this one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 15


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 15, 2019)

Quite a cool experience. Funny how when one see amazing burls and figure on trees but then the struggle of to actually use it must destroy a majestic living tree. At times when look at some of wood I have I am almost scared to use it for feel will not do the wood justice until my abilities improve.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 15, 2019)

Chris S. said:


> Quite a cool experience. Funny how when one see amazing burls and figure on trees but then the struggle of to actually use it must destroy a majestic living tree. At times when look at some of wood I have I am almost scared to use it for feel will not do the wood justice until my abilities improve.


I feel the same way, or used to. Now I use everything because I realize my time on earth is getting shorter and I can't take it with me. We saw trees in this rain forest that were over 500 years old and still going strong. The cedar shown above was at least 6 feet in diameter.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 15, 2019)

Sounds like a great trip.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 16, 2019)

Larry 
It is always a treat to see how other woodworkers work and the materials they have to work with. The photo is from furniture making place in Seem Reap Cambodia. And yes I got a few pieces to bring back. I could have filled a pickup bed with good sized, great Cambodian woods. Jim

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## dfowler13 (Sep 17, 2019)

The Inner Passage is a beautiful place to visit, Larry. I lived in Fairbanks for a year, and have every intention of going back to Alaska for good. Just need to save up enough money. ;)


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 17, 2019)

dfowler13 said:


> The Inner Passage is a beautiful place to visit, Larry. I lived in Fairbanks for a year, and have every intention of going back to Alaska for good. Just need to save up enough money. ;)


Agree. We took the inside passage and it's beautiful, especially as it approaches Ketchikan. But it's hard to find a place in Alaska that's not beautiful. We try to go there every few years just to marvel at the wilderness, the wildlife and the mountains. This time, we were lucky and saw a pod of transient orcas that were hunting near Juneau. They took a harbor seal while we were watching. Here is a photo of the two males. There were also two females and one baby.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## dfowler13 (Sep 17, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Agree. We took the inside passage and it's beautiful, especially as it approaches Ketchikan. But it's hard to find a place in Alaska that's not beautiful. We try to go there every few years just to marvel at the wilderness, the wildlife and the mountains. This time, we were lucky and saw a pod of transient orcas that were hunting near Juneau. They took a harbor seal while we were watching. Here is a photo of the two males. There were also two females and one baby.
> 
> View attachment 172040


:) Awesome photo, Larry! Lucky indeed. Yes, you're absolutely right. It's damn near impossible to not find beauty in Alaska. That tree you posted earlier is something special.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Sep 18, 2019)

The figure is actually pretty common. I walk around my neighborhood with my dog and see it on most larger (18"+ diameter) WRC trees.

What is interesting is w hiking in the forests where massive WRC trees were taken out a hundred years ago. The stumps take so long to rot they will be there for a couple hundred more years. Stumps as big as 8' diameter.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Sep 18, 2019)

Steve Smith said:


> The figure is actually pretty common. I walk around my neighborhood with my dog and see it on most larger (18"+ diameter) WRC trees.
> 
> What is interesting is w hiking in the forests where massive WRC trees were taken out a hundred years ago. The stumps take so long to rot they will be there for a couple hundred more years. Stumps as big as 8' diameter.


Can you get some curly WRC lumber for us? Should be beautiful.


----------



## Steve Smith (Sep 18, 2019)

I think my neighbors might object to me cutting their trees down, even with the good excuse of making fellow WW's happy. 

However, I used to get some WRC and AYC from this guy. http://www.theaxehole.com/the_axe_hole_010.htm He had some really nice stuff and even supplied whole logs to the tribes here for totem poles.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Maverick (Sep 19, 2019)

Thanks for sharing Larry. I lived in Anchorage for a little over 12 years. It is a time in my life I will always cherish. As you and David have both expressed, it is hard to find a place that is not beautiful. The only thing I don't miss from there is the snow shoveling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

